# First Attempt @ Making A Video



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

you can barely notice my hands









[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22189]

oh well.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I saw enough of you hand to know that was some good shooting!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Great Shooting and I love the sound of the hits.*
*Thumbs Up.*


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> *Thumbs Up.*


Ha, no pun intended, right?

LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

THUMBS UP! GOOD VID, ! i hate hitting my thumb!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

pretty good vid


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks all. home away from home trying to make due with inferior hardware for the next few months









the one on the right has some water in and makes a different sound when hit. perhaps a faster shooter can play a slingshot jingle like musical glasses.


----------

